# .300 Win Mag Factory Load for Whitetail



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

I have a new .300 I'll be shooting this year in S. Texas. Everything I've read says go with a larger bullet in an attempt to get the round to slow down a bit and aid expansion. I read that shooting rapid expanding bullets and .300 Win Mag velocities can cause bullet failure (i.e. blowing up, not exiting, etc, etc). Examples I've read about that are subject to this are 150gr ballistic tips.

I've also read that 180gr bullets are what .300's like to eat, similar to 165's being what a .30-06 likes to eat. Obviously this is a generaliziation, but I thought I'd throw it out there.

So, I've shot the following factory ammo while practicing and sighting the rifle in: (all in 180 gr)
Core-lokt
Win Accubond (black box)
Win Powerpoint (grey box)
Hornady Custom Interlock SP

The accuracy results were pretty startling. Out of a Sendero, got several sum MOA 3-shot groups with the Hornady ammo. The rifle REALLY likes this ammo.

So is this Hornady Interlock a good choice for S. Texas Deer? How about Hill Country deer?

Any opinions you can offer would be appreciated!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I have never shot the Custom, but killed a bunch of deer with the Hornady Light Mag ammo.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Try Federal 180 grain Barnes TSX. It shoots around .5 inch out of BDL SS


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

every barrel is different. do you like a burger with cheese? Jalapeno's? Bacon? just because my xxx like's xxx doesn't mean your's will. try as many loads/bullets/ manuf'grs/ weights as you can to find the one YOUR gun likes.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

try the custom hornady interbond see how you like that. I'm a big interbond fan. They leave an exit you could put your fist through. (well maybe 3 fingers) As far as the hornady lite mags in 300 win mag...I don't believe they make that round in lite mag.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

By any chance did you try the 150 grain Core Lockt bullet?

TH


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Sorry, I meant heavy mag.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Interlocks and Accubonds, you can't go wrong for factory loads!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

My .300 win mag 3/8" @ 100yrds with the Hornady Custom 180gr. SP (#8200). They are cheap at $20.00/box and I get them from Natchez in at least a qty of 3 boxes so that I have plenty of the same lot. 

Last buck I shot with it was at 338 yards and I had an exit wound. No tracking needed as he dropped in his tracks.

KDF in Seguin informed me that the .300's like the 180 gr. And when they accurize .300's, the Hornady customs is where they start.


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

*Great Info, keep it coming*

Kweber, to be clear, I understand that different barrels like different bullets. I think I've found one that mine like, Hornady custom. I probably wasn't clear with my original question. I was really asking was about bullet performance for whitetail. Obviously the .300 is much more than you need for a whitetail so I wanted to have some feedback on performance of various bullets on deer. i.e. weights, bullet types, etc.

El Cazador, thanks for the info. Do you have any experience with that bullet at 75-125 yards? I hear the .300 at even shorter distances can have problems b/c of the velocity. Interesting comments about the .300 and 180's.

Thanks again for the feedback everyone. I'd be interested to hear more experiences folks have had with this caliber at various distances with various bullets on various size deer.


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

*oops*

Didn't see your question Trout Hunter. I haven't tried any weights except for 180's. Again, I'm nervous that at 100-125 yards the 150's may be going so fast that I'll have bullet performance problems.

Do you use 150 core locks? Do you use them at the distance I mentioned above? What type of experiences have you had with this round?

I may try some 165's, but agian, my best group to date with 180's has been .71" with the Hornady's so I'm VERY happy with accuracy. Now just more concerened about performance and I don't know if I"ll get better performance on deer from the 165 or 180...or even 150 for that matter.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

JDog said:


> ... El Cazador, thanks for the info. Do you have any experience with that bullet at 75-125 yards? I hear the .300 at even shorter distances can have problems b/c of the velocity. Interesting comments about the .300 and 180's.


Jdog, you got a pm.

Added: the muzzle velocity for that load (will depend on barrel length) is 2960fps (I believe) according to the box. I haven't experienced any problems.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I can tell you from 10 years of shooting a .300 Win Mag that the 150 grain Core Lockt SP bullet never failed me. Pigs and deer never took a step. For deer the 150 grain bullet will do just fine for you...at any distance. Consider the .270 Winchester with a 130 grain bullet and the .300 Win Mag with the 150 grain bonded core lockt bullet.

There is less than 200 feet per second between the two in velocity @ 100 yards. Rest easy about the .300 Win Mag's velocity; it's a good cartridge at any distance.

TH


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> I can tell you from 10 years of shooting a .300 Win Mag that the 150 grain Core Lockt SP bullet never failed me. Pigs and deer never took a step. For deer the 150 grain bullet will do just fine for you...at any distance. Consider the .270 Winchester with a 130 grain bullet and the .300 Win Mag with the 150 grain bonded core lockt bullet.
> 
> There is less than 200 feet per second between the two in velocity @ 100 yards. Rest easy about the .300 Win Mag's velocity; it's a good cartridge at any distance.
> 
> TH


Ditto. shot two last fall with this cartridge and they dropped in their tracks.


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

*180's*

Well that's all good news. I'm ready to go (sighted in and nice groups) with the 180's but it sounds like I need to give 150's and 165's a chance as well.

I can say I do love this rifle and can't wait to see what the cartridge does on deer and pigs.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just remember your shooting whitetail. No need to go extreme with .300win mag loads. The 150's will be more than you need in a .300 win mag for anything South Texas has to offer.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I use Federal Fusions 180 gr. in my A-Bolt 300 Mag. with excellent results (I tried the 150s but periodically got a flyer). This gun really likes them but every gun is different. I'm going to try them in my wife's .243 this weekend!!!

http://www.fusionammo.com/FusionBallistics.html


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> I use Federal Fusions 180 gr. in my A-Bolt 300 Mag. with excellent results (I tried the 150s but periodically got a flyer). This gun really likes them but every gun is different. I'm going to try them in my wife's .243 this weekend!!!
> 
> http://www.fusionammo.com/FusionBallistics.html


 Man look at the ballistics for the .270Win versus say a .308. Both in 150gr. Its amazing that the .270 never made it as a good Sniper Round. It has better specs on paper than the .308 yet the .308 is the popular choice for snipers.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Dmax2500 said:


> Man look at the ballistics for the .270Win versus say a .308. Both in 150gr. Its amazing that the .270 never made it as a good Sniper Round. It has better specs on paper than the .308 yet the .308 is the popular choice for snipers.


I don't know, but it could be that the .30 cal. has a better selection (versatility) than the .270; probably a good question for the gundoctor.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

I thin its just that there is no match ammo for the .270


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

I'm totally speculating here, but I'd imagine .308 became much more popular as a military round b/c of it's availability worldwide. Not that .270 is scarce, but I'd imagine much easier to find surplus ammo worldwide for a .308. Also isn't .308 a NATO round? Anyway, I sure don't have facts on this...just speculating.

DMax, good advice about being a bit overgunned. But again, I'd read in various places that using a bigger bullet in a .300 had two benefits:
1 - .300's tend to shoot 180's better. (No clue if this is true, but El Cazador has heard it too)
2 - Bigger bullet would be beneficial in shorter shots (100 yards) b/c it'd take some of the FPS off the round.

Just wanted some opinions on that. In practice, it seems like any of the weights will do just fine so I just need to figure out what shoots best in my rifle. 

Good stuff though!

One more thing, WRRanch, I tried the Federal Fusions in a Rem 700 .30-06 I have and it hated 'em. Wierd b/c it LOVED Federal Premium Nosler Partions (not a bad bullet to love!). Since this is a remmy as well I stayed away from that round. But I've since read really good things about the Fusion so I'll probably give that a go at some point as well. So far, best groups from Hornady and as ElCazador said, it's surpisingly one of the cheaper ammos' for my .300. That Winchester stuff is crazy expensive and for me, doesn't shoot well in my gun. Guess I'm lucky!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Jdog, about five years ago, I sent my Ruger, M77 .300 win mag to KDF Inc. in Seguin to get "accurized". When it came back, it was shooting 3/8" groups at 100 yards and they (KDF) are the ones that told me that the .300's like the 180's (more specifically the Hornady Custom 180gr sp's).

Now in my .300wsm, I shoot the Winchester 150gr. BST because it is a Browning A-Bolt and I don't want the recoil of the 180's in that light rifle.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

It is true about some 300s shooting 180 grain better. I shoot a A-bolt stalker II and have not found a 150 or 165 grain bullet that it likes. 3"-4" or worst groups at 200yds. Went back to 180 gr. Core Lokts and now around 1". I spent the entire summer experimenting. I'm sure there are some out there that do just fine with the lighter loads. Just not my rifle.

Jerry


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

I think the reason for the .308 vs. .270 in sniper rifles is because of throat and barrel life. Although the new up and coming military round if a 6.8 X ?? Millimeter round which is equal to a .270.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I shoot the Remington Premiums Or something like that in 165 gr. I experimented when I first got my 300 and tried them all, hornady, winchester etc.... My gun just seem to like this load and is dead on at 200 Yards grouping within an 1". When I go Elk hunting etc... I go back to the range and shoot the heavier loads and do not move my scope. I learn how much lower they shoot and then compensate on my own. I dont like to readjust the scope because I have them grouping so good I just hate to mess with it! Never lost a critter with the 165 gr and typical shot is 150 + yards, longest was 225 and dropped like a sack of taters!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Any one of the bullets listed will work fine. Choose the one your gun likes best.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

JDog said:


> The accuracy results were pretty startling. Out of a Sendero, got several sum MOA 3-shot groups with the Hornady ammo. The rifle REALLY likes this ammo.
> 
> So is this Hornady Interlock a good choice for S. Texas Deer? How about Hill Country deer?


I think the deer will be the only ones to complain.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

JDog said:


> I read that shooting rapid expanding bullets and .300 Win Mag velocities can cause bullet failure (i.e. blowing up, not exiting, etc, etc)


Forgot to add that you are on the right track.

Thread: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=90325


----------



## kingfish007 (Jul 1, 2005)

I've been shooting a 300 Win Mag A-Bolt for about 4 years, shot several deer, none ever went more than about 10 - 15yds after the shot.
I bought it so I could extend my kill range when hunting on the pipelines(my only deer rifle for the last 25 years was a 30-30 Marlin, and I didn't like to shoot past about 200 yards), but so far, I haven't had to shoot further than maybe 125 yards. 

I have found the 150g Remington Core-Lokt to be an awesome stopper, deer don't take another step. Just try to make a clean shot through the ribs, these do some serious meat damage on the entrance side. 

I also like the 180g Winchester Supreme Ballistic Tips, they will pass through from one end to the other, and do less meat damage if they hit heavy bone or sholders. They just didn't drop the deer immediately, like the lighter bullets.

I'm trying 165g Hornady SST's this year, and use my 44 mag pistol for anything inside 50 -75 yards!

I hunt in east Texas, so I like them to drop quick, and not have to track them through the woods, but so far, I could have stayed with my 30-30!
Good Luck!


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Whole lotta gun for these little TX deer!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

kingfish007 said:


> .........
> I also like the 180g Winchester Supreme Ballistic Tips, they will pass through from one end to the other, and do less meat damage if they hit heavy bone or sholders. They just didn't drop the deer immediately, like the lighter bullets.
> 
> .......................


Did you mean tosay Winchester Supreme Fail Safe. The scenario you describe does not sound chacteristic of the Ballistic Silver Tips.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

trouthunter knows what hes talking about,beleave me i know him.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

I shoot a Sendero in 300 Win Mag. I use the 150 gr coreloks. I use the gun on muledeer hunts in New Mexico and have yet to be disappointed. My farthest shot was 363 yds, dropped in it's tracks and last year I shot one at about 80 yards, same outcome. I have been curious about the new Federal ammo, the fusion round.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

kingfish007 said:


> I also like the 180g Winchester Supreme Ballistic Tips, they will pass through from one end to the other, and do less meat damage if they hit heavy bone or sholders. They just didn't drop the deer immediately, like the lighter bullets.


A good friend of mine shot a buck last week using a 270wsm with ballistic tips(not sure what grain) He videotaped the whole thing and it is a great example of how poorly the ballistic tip preformed. The shot was from around 120 yards and he hit the deer right in the shoulder. It broke both shoulders and the deer plowed about 40 yards and finally layed down with its head up! He shot it again and it plowed another 30 yards or so and finally expired. I was not impressed at all. By the way, the buck grossed over 160 and was a main frame 8 with kickers.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

220swifter, if it broke both shoulders it seems like it at least penetrated to the far side of the animal...did he recover the bullet or did it exit? If recovered, what did it look like?


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

It exited. Small hole in, small hole out. It did not even knock the deer off its feet. Just down on it s chest and plowing.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

220swifter said:


> It exited. Small hole in, small hole out. It did not even knock the deer off its feet. Just down on it s chest and plowing.


 That is why sometimes you shouldnt go overkill with your calibers.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

220swifter said:


> It exited. Small hole in, small hole out. It did not even knock the deer off its feet. Just down on it s chest and plowing.


Wait a minute. Are you saying that someone shot a deer through both shoulders with a ballistic tip, and got a "pencil in, pencil out?" Was it just a fragment that exited? Something is not making sense about this.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Dmax2500 said:


> That is why sometimes you shouldnt go overkill with your calibers.


I agree. I am not an expert(by a long shot), but it seems to me that caliber selection gets over thought out. Constant tweaking and suping up of loads is getting a little rediculous. These new loads are made to be effective at looong ranges. How many people actually make those kind of shots? Is it really ethical to even try them? In my opinion, for Texas sized whitetails, how or why you look beyond a .270, 30-06 or 25-06 seems a little silly. I think its more of a want than a need for many people.(myself included, I have been there)


----------



## kingfish007 (Jul 1, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingfish007*
> _.........
> I also like the 180g Winchester Supreme Ballistic Tips, they will pass through from one end to the other, and do less meat damage if they hit heavy bone or sholders. They just didn't drop the deer immediately, like the lighter bullets.
> ...


 No, they were 180g Winchester Supreme Ballistic Tips. I'm no bullet expert, maybe the heavier grain bullets are tougher - even the Ballistic Tips?
All I know is, the one deer (full grown doe) I shot almost head-on, the bullet entered at the base of the neck, and exited out the right rear hip and kept on going. Lots of internal damage, but the deer still crawled about 15 yds back across the road before expiring. Exit wound was approx 2" - 3". This was @ about 100yds, maybe a little less. Maybe bullet failed to expand?
I agree that this is WAY to much cartridge for the deer I hunt.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

220swifter said:


> It exited. Small hole in, small hole out. It did not even knock the deer off its feet. Just down on it s chest and plowing.


I don't see what the problem is? The bullet broke both shoulders and exited. Just b/c the deer didn't drop doesn't mean the bullet failed or was inadequate.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

kingfish007 said:


> No, they were 180g Winchester Supreme Ballistic Tips. I'm no bullet expert, maybe the heavier grain bullets are tougher - even the Ballistic Tips?
> All I know is, the one deer (full grown doe) I shot almost head-on, the bullet entered at the base of the neck, and exited out the right rear hip and kept on going. Lots of internal damage, but the deer still crawled about 15 yds back across the road before expiring. Exit wound was approx 2" - 3". This was @ about 100yds, maybe a little less. Maybe bullet failed to expand?
> I agree that this is WAY to much cartridge for the deer I hunt.


Nosler (they make these bullets) has beefed up the jackets on the non-varmint ballistic tips over the years and one outdoor writer I know of, John Barsness, has said that the .30 cal ballistic tip has proven to be tougher than most ballistic tips in his independent tests.

I don't think the bullet failed to expand in this case...it did what it was supposed to do.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I load my own ammo, so I can use any bullet I like. I shoot my 7 stw the most, loaded with 140gr nosler balistic tips. I've shot several big south texas bucks with this load and have never had a buck run more than 15yds, usually they drop in their tracks. I like a bullet that fragments inside the animal, in my opinion it releases all the energy inside the animal for maximum destruction. 

For soft skinned deer sized animals I like the ballistic tip best.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I use this round for deer in my 300 Win Mag mauser rifle: 

300 Winchester Magnum 
150 gr. Supreme Elite™ XP3™

I have killed two deer good and fast with resonable expansion.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Woodrow said:


> I don't see what the problem is? The bullet broke both shoulders and exited. Just b/c the deer didn't drop doesn't mean the bullet failed or was inadequate.


It killed the deer yes, but based on the video that I saw it was a less than humane kill. If it had been in thick brush, that buck could have been alive for a while. After the first shot, it basically laid down with its head str8 up and alert. I am sure that it would have died, but that is poor performance in my book. I have had deer run some on me too, but when they hit the ground , they were dead.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Wait a minute. Are you saying that someone shot a deer through both shoulders with a ballistic tip, and got a "pencil in, pencil out?" Was it just a fragment that exited? Something is not making sense about this.


I am not sure. If my friend gives me permission, I would love to post the video so that everyone could see it and make their own conclusions. I guess it boils down to personal preference, but I want better performance.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

220swifter said:


> It killed the deer yes, but based on the video that I saw it was a less than humane kill. If it had been in thick brush, that buck could have been alive for a while. After the first shot, it basically laid down with its head str8 up and alert. I am sure that it would have died, but that is poor performance in my book. I have had deer run some on me too, but when they hit the ground , they were dead.


How long before his second shot? If the bullet broke both shoulders it should have trashed his chest cavity. I thought it was strange that his head was up, but after thinking about it I don't really...if lung shot deer can run over 100 yards before dying then I don't think it is unreasonable to think that that buck made it 40 yards and physically couldn't go any farther b/c his shoulders were broke...but was vital enough to make it another 60+ if his shoulders worked. It probably looked bad with him laying down with his head up, but he was likely just as dead as if he had 2 good shoulders and ran another 60 yards.

I shot a deer behind the shoulders one time that trotted about 15 yards, stopped and looked around for a few seconds (I began to think I missed!)...then dropped dead...


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Jfreeman said:


> I load my own ammo, so I can use any bullet I like. I shoot my 7 stw the most, loaded with 140gr nosler balistic tips. I've shot several big south texas bucks with this load and have never had a buck run more than 15yds, usually they drop in their tracks. I like a bullet that fragments inside the animal, in my opinion it releases all the energy inside the animal for maximum destruction.
> 
> For soft skinned deer sized animals I like the ballistic tip best.


There is certainly merit to this thinking...it comes down to preference...I prefer an exit. You know what you're doing...if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

So I'd sighted in 180gr Hornady Interlocks. But I used up the box. I figured the weekend before I'd just pick up a box, adjust the scope as necessary, and be on my way. Only problem was that all I could find anywhere in town were 165's. So I tried these. I couldn't do better than 2" groups.

Luckily I had 17 shells of 180 gr Winchester Power Point. I sighted it in and got a 3shot group I could cover with a dime. I figured I was good to go and had 8 shells left.

First hunt I took a coyote at 165 yards.

Afternoon hunt I took a doe at the exact distance I was inquiring about: 80 yards. Shot was well placed. Pencil size going in, half dollar going out. She did run about 50 yards, but tracking was VERY easy. And I'm color blind. There was blood sprayed all over the cacti.

Upon dressing her I found it was a double lung shot and hit the top of the heart. Channel across the heart and the entire back of the heart blown out.

So the Power Points group VERY well, and did well on a smallish doe at 80 yards with good shot placement.

After re-reading this post I saw that the 150's tended to drop the deer in their tracks. I might consider trying this some day. but then again, I can shoot the 180's well, my rifle likes them, and the bullet performs. If it ain't broke, no rush trying to fix it!

Thanks again for all your opinions!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

You're right JDog


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I do not know about factory loads, however my uncle has 2 particular loads he cooked up with 150 grain Nosler Ballistic tips traveling at 3200 fps at the muzzle and 3660 fps at the muzzle that shoot real nice 1/2 " groups or less at 100 yards. Ill let you know how they perform on deer after I get a chance to pop one later this season. I am a little worried about the bullet performance due to the high speed, however my uncle insures me they should perform well and penetrate the animal with ferosity.


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

*wow*

I'm no reloader, but I know that 165 hornadys are 3160 at the muzzle I think and 180's are closer to 3k. 3600 is booking right along. Please post back your results when you get them.

What I did like about my 180's, very minimal meat loss. I'd be concerned with a 150gr ballistic tip screaming at 3600 fps that if you shot hit ANYTHING other than flesh (i.e. a rib) it'll look like a grenade went off in the thoracic cavity of the deer.

Keep us posted! Good luck!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

3660 fps has to be a typo...


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

I reload and have tried many variations of 165 and 180 grain bullets at different loads. I could not get any 165 grain loads to work well in the 300. After several combinations with the 180 grain bullet I ended up with the best groups at 2960 fps. This is basically the same bullet as the Federal Premiums. I took my reloads and the FP's to the range and they shot the same. The only problem I had was shooting Balistic Tips. They blew the deer up. They had a bad habit of coming apart instead of just expanding. Switching to a non balistic tip cured this problem. The 300 is a killing machine having never lost a deer that was shot with it. With all that said I hunt South Texas with a 7 Mag A-Bolt Composite Stalker just because it drills holes. Shooting 400 yards with the 300 I am hoping for a good shot but with the 7 Mag I have the confidence of putting it where I want.
As for as the 270 vs 308 if you look at the pressure curve you will see why Sniper's shoot the 308. 270's have a very sharp pressure curve starting at the muzzle vs a longer curve for the 308. This translates into less recoil. When you practice as much as they do this makes a big difference. Plus the 308 is a Nato round which can be obtained worldwide.


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a 7mm mag and have always shot the federal premium soft point boat tails and had no problem. I switched to federal ballastic tips and I have shot a cpl animals with them were I don't think the bullet done it's job. I let my son shot a white sow pig about 140 lbs and he made a good shot on her, she run off sqawlling never to be seen till the next day when she brought her litter back down the sendero to get some corn. he then placed a bullet between her shoulders at the base of the neck and she dropped dead.i told this story to a freind that hunts on a large south Tx ranch and they have a ranch rule of no ballastic tips due to them exploding on the skin of game animals. I still use ballastic tips but worry about it because I have seen this happen on a cpl of whitetail does also. 
I have since got me a 300 rem. ultra mag and a 300wsm but have not used them yet.

MrSailfish


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> 3660 fps has to be a typo...


My thought exactly


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't know about 3660, but my .300 ultra is running about 3250 right now, I've had it around 3400 but accuracy suffered...I'm pushing a 180 grain sirocco in front of 92.5 grains of RL25.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

The best performing bullet is the bullet that hits where your crosshairs are. Cofidence in where your bullet is going to hit means alot. If you put any 150-180 gr. bullet behind the shoulder, you have a dead deer and an exit wound.


JDog said:


> Kweber, to be clear, I understand that different barrels like different bullets. I think I've found one that mine like, Hornady custom. I probably wasn't clear with my original question. I was really asking was about bullet performance for whitetail. Obviously the .300 is much more than you need for a whitetail so I wanted to have some feedback on performance of various bullets on deer. i.e. weights, bullet types, etc.
> 
> El Cazador, thanks for the info. Do you have any experience with that bullet at 75-125 yards? I hear the .300 at even shorter distances can have problems b/c of the velocity. Interesting comments about the .300 and 180's.
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback everyone. I'd be interested to hear more experiences folks have had with this caliber at various distances with various bullets on various size deer.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> By any chance did you try the 150 grain Core Lockt bullet?
> 
> TH


Sighted my 300WSM in with them yesterday evening. Sub 1" MOA as 100yds, can't ask for more from a factory load. Will see this weekend how they work on deer. If they do well in the 300WSM they should also work well in the ole tried and true 300 Win Mag.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

disgusted said:


> If you put any 150-180 gr. bullet behind the shoulder, you have a dead deer and an exit wound.


Not true.


----------

